# Bucks lose 9th in a row



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-suffer-ninth-loss-in-a-row-b99150225z1-233411831.html


> Hitting rock bottom feels something like this.
> 
> But pouting about it or moping around will not end the Milwaukee Bucks' losing streak, which was extended to nine games with a 113-94 rout at the hands of the Detroit Pistons on Monday night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rock bottom? This is a perfect way for you guys to start the season.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The injuries have been a godsend for us, enabling us to lose more than we should. It has us in the #2 slot for the draft, so no complaints from me.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

You guys are very, very fortunate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

